# Glock 17 VS Glock 19



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

I have a question ....

Yesterday at the local gun shop I looked at a Glock 17 which I know is considered a "full size" or standard. I liked the weight and balance of the gun a lot, but it was just too big for CCW and for my hand... My thumb did not reach around the handle nearly far enough to my taste...

I know the G19 is a "compact" but is the grip smaller too? Or is the barrel just shorter? 

I'm curious because if the handle is smaller I might be putting a Glock 19 near the top of my want list based on the feel of the 17. But I have short-ish fingers so if the grip is the same I won't like the G19 either....


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

Its the same width and dimensions, just has a shorter grip by a little bit; but basically the same feel. Thats why you can use a G17 mag in a G19 or G26; all the same width and feel. If you cant fit your fingers around the G17; I doubt any better luck with G19. Side note I thought my G23 and G26 were a little thick at first, but after lots of shooting I really enjoy the size.


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

Too bad....... the G17 was just to fat for my hand ...... 

Guess I'll check out some of the other manufacturers....


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

As previously stated...circumfirence of the grip remains the same for the Glock pistols in general other than the G36. A lot of folks prefer Glock have done grip reductions through a shop or on their own. It' realatively easy to do with plastic!


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Small hands and better concealment go G19.If you cant really fit your hands around go G17..


----------



## glockgod (May 13, 2006)

If you don't mind 45ACP or single stack capacity the Glock 36 may be an option. It has a thin grip but does recoil a bit.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

the shape of the backstrap on the 19 is just a bit different thus that is why it feels so comfortable in most hands over the 17. its where the arch is at
the 19 is the most favorable 9mm in most polls on this forum


----------

